# Looking For A Little Guidance On Latest Upgrade (Liberty V0.8 =>Liberty3)



## MuGGzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I got fairly well acquainted with the SBF and ROM process back when I went from Libery Froyo to Liberty Gingerbread so I like to think I am not a total noob....

I just downloaded the latest Liberty 3 ROM and was going to flash it and noticed allot of posts about what version you had to be on before trying it.

Currently I am:
Liberty V0.8
Android V 2.3.3
System Version 4.5.596

I am just looking for the most direct route to get from where I am to Liberty 3.

any guidance or input is welcome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

596 is still gingerbread but the most recent is 605.

This how I would do it, sbf to 602 and the take the ota update to 605 and then root.

sbf links: http://rootzwiki.com...elinks-dx-sbfs/

root link, I use the droid3 easy root: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5307-how-to-root-or-unroot-your-droid-x/


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

According to the thread in the dev forum you need to be on atleast 602 for liberty 3 so doing what bobAbooey said is probably your bet option


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

runnirr said:


> According to the thread in the dev forum you need to be on atleast 602 for liberty 3 so doing what bobAbooey said is probably your bet option


Agreed Best to be on the newest firmware


----------

